# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  excel sheet add name

## kelrudi

I have a question

Szeretném az időt beírni a munkalap nevébe. lehetséges?

I want to enter the time in the worksheet name. Possible?

----------


## Eastw00d

Hi, you can do it like this:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Cheers
Erwin

----------


## MarvinP

Hi kelrudi and welcome to the forum,

Find attached a workbook with some VBA code that might do what you want.  
TabNamedTimeVBA.xlsm



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## kelrudi

Köszönöm!
kelrudi

----------

